# 17 Year Old Girl...WOW



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 23, 2014)

Bet the thread title brings in all the pervs...

Saw it on another forum and had to share it.

[video=youtube;uO_jfEk-adw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uO_jfEk-adw[/video]


----------



## DaMaster (Feb 23, 2014)

Very impressive


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Shes good


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Feb 23, 2014)

She kicks ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks, now I feel like a pussy! 


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## sneedham (Feb 23, 2014)

I now have tendonitis in both arms just from watching....


----------



## drksanctuary (Feb 23, 2014)

Crossfit is the official back breaker of fitness.

This girl is making it work and should be training for the Olympics.

That american bobsled chick that won silver squats 389 lbs.


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Go ahead ON with your bad self!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2014)

Love this stuff. Makes me want to smash the weights.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 23, 2014)

Very Nice.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 23, 2014)

She rocked it


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 24, 2014)

That's awesome. But instead of motivating me makes me feel like she's a superhero for sure and I wouldn't be able to achieve that because... no!


----------



## kamiwazi (Feb 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Love this stuff. Makes me want to smash the weights.



ME TOO!

That is wicked!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 24, 2014)

FitnessSage said:


> That's awesome. But instead of motivating me makes me feel like she's a superhero for sure and I wouldn't be able to achieve that because... no!



Your goals do not need to be the same as hers.
Work on achieving your own goals and admire others who work toward and achieve their own goals.

Don't let someone else's abilities discourage you.
You have your own strengths and abilities and if you work hard you will progress toward where you want to be.

Thank you for joining this forum.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Respect!


----------



## lancedouglas (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol.. nice.  This girl is a beast.


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 3, 2014)

impressive!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 3, 2014)

those clean and jerks were very impressive. I love how she never looks stressed. calm and consistant


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> those clean and jerks were very impressive. I love how she never looks stressed. calm and consistant


I was thinking the same thing. She just keeps chewing her gum like "no big deal" lol


----------



## NTL (Mar 3, 2014)

Much respect. She got it.


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 4, 2014)

very impressive!


----------



## Marc57 (Apr 2, 2014)

It's Julia Vins isn't it? She definitely not doing crossfit!! She a junior Russian athlete doing Olympic lifting.


----------



## SinisterMinister (Apr 3, 2014)

All that while chewing gum? She's got me beat.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 3, 2014)

do you think shes 18 yet ?


----------



## AliceN (Apr 21, 2014)

she works out a lot


----------



## Lift-on (Apr 21, 2014)

Have to respect that. Man I hope my daughter Has that drive.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> do you think shes 18 yet ?



she should be by now...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 21, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> do you think shes 18 yet ?




Yup... Here's her latest and greatest.


----------



## need2lift (Apr 21, 2014)

^^^She made that 2nd video for all the perv's she gained from the first video.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

I like the first one better


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 30, 2014)

Shit pumps me up! Shes awsome!


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 30, 2014)

i hate crossfit but damn i might convert for that


----------



## JimboW (Jun 9, 2014)

wowee


----------

